# Speaker setup Onkyo with Klipsch



## rytec (Mar 4, 2015)

I would like to know how I should setup my speaker configuration in my Onkyo TX-NR515 7.1 AVR with my Klipsch RP-250 speakers
For example, should i put my front speakers on full band or 80hz 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Use 80hz, unless you have speakers that can truly handle below 20hz and your amp section can handle the extra load it's just not any real advantage.


----------



## rytec (Mar 4, 2015)

Ok thanks, I just wrote 80hz as example but I can choose different kind of numbers, from 40-200hz 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Your speakers are rated down to +/- 3db to 35hz... Are you running a sub? If you are running a sub then I would crossover around 80HZ to make it easier on your amp.


----------



## rytec (Mar 4, 2015)

Yes, I have the Klipsch sub R-110SW and also a Klipsch RP-250 centerspeaker, for the rears I use Q-acoustics 2010i


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

80Hz is the THX recommended setting no matter what speakers you have.


----------

